# Companion animals for a horse



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a very social horse whom I have thought about getting her a companion pet.

Some of my concerns would be;
1. Must get along with horses and not worry about them fighting for food.
2. Must stay in standard post and rail fencing
3. Must be able to tolerate cold winters
4. Must be able to be left if gone to a show or must be able to travel well to go to the show
5. It would be nice if they were tall eneough to reach an automatic waterer so I didn't have to water seperatly but small enough to not be in the way.
6. Fairly low maintenance in care and costs.
Any ideas?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I heard goats are the best to get for your horse. But I dont know how they are with every thing else you listed. They seem like they would be able to do pretty much all thoes things.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Domino13011 said:


> I heard goats are the best to get for your horse. But I dont know how they are with every thing else you listed. They seem like they would be able to do pretty much all thoes things.


I was leaning towards a goat and doing some reasearch but they are hard to keep in and need tighter fencing and can climb. I was also thinking they get eaten up by prey animals but maybe not were I live. I do hear coyotes screaming in the timber behind my property when they have killed something. I had found a stray baby pig but the fencing was an issue with that also.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

A donkey makes a wonderful companion animal. They are also very protective and will generally fight off a predator that enters their paddock. Mini-donkeys are wonderful but they can tend to be little houdini's. Maybe a standard sized donkey would be best. They are very easy keepers and don't require much feed. Plus, it wouldn't hurt them to be left alone for a few days at a time during show season.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My first horse had a cat buddy. I know its hard to find a cat who likes horses, but this one did and would lay in the hay while she ate and they just generally liked each other. I also used to have a rooster who liked hanging out with the horses. The only reason I mention it is you don't have to get a big animal as a companion, just one that will hang around with your horse is fine. Think mini horse or donkey even  Maybe get a few guinie fowl ior chickens to clean up horse poo


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> My first horse had a cat buddy. I know its hard to find a cat who likes horses, but this one did and would lay in the hay while she ate and they just generally liked each other. I also used to have a rooster who liked hanging out with the horses. The only reason I mention it is you don't have to get a big animal as a companion, just one that will hang around with your horse is fine. Think mini horse or donkey even  Maybe get a few guinie fowl ior chickens to clean up horse poo


I had read that about cats do make good companions and wouldn't mind a barn cat. It would be a bummer if the cat didn't hang out with the horse though. I don't think my nieghbors would appreciate any chickens. I am on an acreage on the edge of town so not like in the country.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

smrobs said:


> A donkey makes a wonderful companion animal. They are also very protective and will generally fight off a predator that enters their paddock. Mini-donkeys are wonderful but they can tend to be little houdini's. Maybe a standard sized donkey would be best. They are very easy keepers and don't require much feed. Plus, it wouldn't hurt them to be left alone for a few days at a time during show season.


A donkey could be kinda fun? One thing I worry about that ny filly is dominent so don't know if she would be gentle with a donkey. If she is with a another dominent horse is doesn't go weel but with a submissive one it has been fine. Do donkeys get herd bound liek horses? Don't want a donkey crying if I am trying to work my horse.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Goats are great. That's where the express "gets your goat" comes from.
Often race horses were high strung and to keep them calm they would put a goat in the pen with the horse. If you wanted to upset a horse and prevent him from having a good night you would steal his goat causing him to fuss and not sleep and thus not run well the next day.


The problem is goats eat tails. We had 2 companion goats but the horses lost all their tails right up to the bone.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Goats are very naughty, that is why they are the sign of the devil. (joke). They are really naughty though. When I was younger we had several goats including two pygmies. My car had hoof prints dented into it and they chewed everything in sight. Was hard to keep them contained.

We had a client who insisted on bringing her horse's pasture buddy goat in when he was here for 6 weeks recovery from surgery. The horse HATED that goat, kicked and bit at it, pinned his ears back. But oh how the goat loved the horse, would scream for the entire time the horse was out for therapy. Maybe you can have a trial period to make sure it's a love connection?


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

Not only are miniature donkeys great companions, they are flippin adorable! 

I'd go mini donkey for sure.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

SeWHC said:


> Not only are miniature donkeys great companions, they are flippin adorable!
> 
> I'd go mini donkey for sure.



yes so cute!! We had a couple of mini mule foals come thorough the hospital. Stinkin' cute!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

tealamutt said:


> yes so cute!! We had a couple of mini mule foals come thorough the hospital. Stinkin' cute!


I just spoke to a mini donkey rescue and they suggest 2 because they get so attached. I don't want to add 2 to my place and I don't want the one screaming his head off if I take the horse away.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd start with the cat. The one we had would hide in the hay bale and jump out at the horse. Then the they would do the nuzzle thing and the cat would go back to sleep in the hay while the horse munched.


----------



## Ladywantsahorse (Nov 4, 2009)

I want to know what you all think of something I heard one trainer say:

"A horse doesn't necessarily need a companion, as the goal is for YOU to be their companion. You don't want them becoming more attached to another horse than they are to you."


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a good thought but some horses don't deal well with being left alone, even for a couple of hours unless they are at work. Some horses get bored very easy and if they don't have a buddy to keep them company in the middle of the night, they start doing things to entertain themselves; cribbing, wood chewing, pawing, pacing the fence, etc. Some horses don't really care if they have a companion or not but others can't live without them.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

what about an alpaca


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Have you considered a cow? We once had a dairy cow that kept the horse company that got left behind when we went trail riding.
Fairly low maintenence... and if you raise it from a baby (which, I mean whats cuter than a baby cow?) would be friendly! I would suggest a heifer, or young bull that you intend to castrate. Dairy bulls are cheap too, The Dairy Farms dont usually keep them so they are sold off cheap.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ That's a good idea, dairies around here sell their bottle bulls for about 50 to 60 dollars a head. Then when it got big enough, you could have it butchered and have beef for a year then get another baby.  We used to do that.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I have seen mini donkeys, chickens and roosters, cats, mini horses or pony and of course goats.

I think it's some times trial and error to pair two critters together. One lady at a barn I was that went threw 5 different animals till she found a goat the horse got along with!

Best of luck finding your horse a pal


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

smrobs said:


> ^^ That's a good idea, dairies around here sell their bottle bulls for about 50 to 60 dollars a head. Then when it got big enough, you could have it butchered and have beef for a year then get another baby.  We used to do that.


Mmmm, Streak. Course, I hunt at the grocery store. Couldnt eat something that had a face i used to kiss before it got to my plate.:wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

, it was a little hard for me when we butchered Sampson (our first bottle baby). But fresh hamburger that you raise yourself has much better flavor, as tacky as it sounds. You know that it has no growth hormones in it or diseases that have been trimmed off the meat. Makes a much tastier steak IMHO.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I agree your horse would be happier with a companion but if you're worried about not having to change fencing or waterers, I'd stick to a pony or standard donkey. Cats are good, but only if you get a good one and who's going to take a cat back if it didn't bond with your horse? If you DO go with the pony or donkey, you're looking at getting 2 or dealing with them calling. It's just what they do. Nobody likes being left alone, not even a donkey. I tend to think a cow wouldn't get AS attached and not moo while you ride...

Let us know how it goes and what you deside on!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

smrobs said:


> ^^ That's a good idea, dairies around here sell their bottle bulls for about 50 to 60 dollars a head. Then when it got big enough, you could have it butchered and have beef for a year then get another baby.  We used to do that.


 
Luckily I am not a big meat eater. I am going to wait for now and see if something just happens comes along. Like maybe a stray cat or something. I may go to an exotic animal auction next month and peek at some donkeys


----------



## Ladywantsahorse (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, I guess it depends on the horse. IMO, it wouldn't hurt to have a little "someone" hanging around in the area, whether it's a barn kitty or something else. 




smrobs said:


> That is a good thought but some horses don't deal well with being left alone, even for a couple of hours unless they are at work. Some horses get bored very easy and if they don't have a buddy to keep them company in the middle of the night, they start doing things to entertain themselves; cribbing, wood chewing, pawing, pacing the fence, etc. Some horses don't really care if they have a companion or not but others can't live without them.


----------



## Ladywantsahorse (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd like to get a little Jersey heifer, for a pal for Shyanne, so I can baby it and make it really tame, then when it gets big, milk her and use the milk and cream for butter and cheese! YUM!!


----------

